# Spooooon!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I went to Walmart today and they had hardwood spoons on sale for 99 cents. I was like this:










I have wanted to try a Charles-style spoon shooter for a while but have never done it. So today I did.

Spoon:










(Yes, it's more of a spatula. The Tick didn't say "Spatula!", though)

Shooter:










This little jobber fits the hand and the pocket very well!

Tips are 0.75", fork gap is 1" which means I'll probably fork hit and destroy it at some point but at under a buck and 15 minutes of time invested I'm ok with that. I shot it a little and found it to be solid and accurate.

Spoooon!!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Ah, I love The Tick...remember that old 90's cartoon? LoL..

...nice repurposing there, man...


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

"Spoooon!"

awesome.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Ah yes...the Dark Mite Rises...


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice I like spooooon


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Firefly (May 12, 2015)

Is there a slingshot that isn't accurate in your hands?


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

Has anybody seen Ted 2 yet? You'll know what I'm referring to.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

I've seen Ted... Is there a Ted 2? I'll have to sick my brother on that n get him downloading???? I'll let you know when I've seen it


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Nice repurpose!! I keep looking at the thrift stores for sling making supplies. Hahaha.


----------

